# bobcat and loader available in Chicago



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a newer 873 w/cab and heat and 8' or 10' avalanche plow available for seasonal subcontracting.

Also have a good 2 yd wheel loader with 12' protech plow available.

Please email me if interested...

Dan Norton
[email protected]


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

*additional info*

Forgot to mention that the bobcat is a 2-speed...very fast.

Dan


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

Dan-
How was your trip out east? Hope you made it back on time for Thanksgiving. What's the latest on the Skokie jobs? Call me at 847-322-7492 on my cell phone. Thanks!
Mike
[email protected]


----------

